# new to saltwater



## dilligaf104 (May 6, 2011)

ive been taking care of fresh water fish for quite a while now.
(mostly because i couldnt afford salt water lol) but it is looking like in the next two years i will have enough money to set up a salt water tank. i have read one book salt water for dummies lol. i want coral, live rock, fish and some kind of invertabrae.i was thinking a 65 gallon tank or something near there depending on price at the time of purchase. i am hoping to get a kit that has most of what i need ready to go. i havent been able to find anywhere i thought was reliable enough for live sand or rock which is a big issue for me. any tips suggestions on reading material or online material for me to learn everything i possibly can would be great. thank you to any of you who reply to this.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you thoroughly read the following books, you will be ready for almost anything:

The New Marine Aquarium-- Mike Paletta
The Conscientious Marine Aquarist-- Robert Fenner
Invertebrates-- Anthony Calfo

There are literally hundreds more, but these three give the best mix of detailed, useful information in a form digestible by beginners. They aren't cheap, but they'll save you a fortune.

Sand and rock? Don't buy it in a petshop. Ever. Buy it directly from the farm. Many shops do the same, but they usually just can't seem to keep it in good condition for very long without ruining it somehow, usually by keeping it with fish.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Now you tell me! Well, for my next tank, I know what to do!

The Mike Paletta book was extremely helpful, and I recommend that you get that book first.


----------



## dilligaf104 (May 6, 2011)

ok i will look into those books for sure where should i look inot to get live sand/rrock i know not to get it from a petstore and have been unable to find anywhere reputable enough for me to be willing to spend that amount of money on it. any suggestions on a tank maker i should look into for a reef ready plug n go system i am really just trying to absorb as much info and have a shopping list ready by the time i have the money to get it lol.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Read the books and be enlightened!!!:fun: Until then, scour your area for a LFS that you can trust and talk too! A good local base of knowledge and livestock is one of the largest keys in this hobby!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

In case you were looking for that book... Amazon has it for a decent price right now:

http://www.amazon.com/New-Marine-Aquarium-Step-Step/dp/1890087521

I wonder If my local library will have any of those books


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's a great price! I do, as Mr. Fish said recommend checking you're library. Mine had at least ten great books that were excellent! Books are great to have, but let's just say that they're usually not checked out!


----------



## dilligaf104 (May 6, 2011)

the only places ive been able to find as of yet are petco and zamzows and no one there seems to be knowledgable lol they just follow typed instructions to take care fo the tanks they have


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What town and what state do you live in? (Not to be creepy) I can probably find a few good LFSs by you with my trusted partner, Google! You can just PM me if you want.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's true; he's good at that. 

The Paletta book is the most "beginnerish" of those three, but still perhaps the best beginner book available. After reading it you'll be able to better understand and absorb the more detailed and important stuff from the other books.

Fenner's book has a lot of scary stuff in it about cyanide, but it's an old book. That problem has been very considerably lessened these days, but go ahead and act in a reefhugger sort of way anyway and be very careful what you buy.

Calfo's book is the good one. It goes into excruciating detail about everything you could ever want to know about every aspect of a reef tank. I mean, 43 pages just on algae? Sheesh.


----------



## dilligaf104 (May 6, 2011)

something is wrong with the descriptions for the coral on that website funlad


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmm... I can't really fix that. :fun:

Like I PM'd you, go check them out! It will be fun and educational guaranteed!


----------



## dilligaf104 (May 6, 2011)

lol i know you cant fix it


----------

